# 2009 BMW Z4 Official Photos



## horatiub (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello fellow bimmer fans,

Finally we have some photos with the new 2009 BMW Z4.


----------



## jaaX3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow, I really like it.


----------



## benmazur16 (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm not feelin the front end.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks aggressive! I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

That's looks sweet, I really like it!


----------



## kenomail (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks stunning. I am there if there is 2 for 1 pricing


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

Reminds me of the Z8. I like it a lot.

I think this will cause 3 series coupe/vert buyers to pause. The new Z4 is the most stunning BMW in the fleet. It lookslike a $100k car. 

Good job BMW. :thumbup:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

*2010 E89 Z4 Roadster debuts*

I'd like to see it in another color, but I am intrigued.

http://www.autoblog.com/2008/12/13/officially-official-2010-bmw-z4/


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

PS of AW and Coral. Not bad.










Found this on E90Post.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

sdbrandon said:


> Reminds me of the Z8. I like it a lot.
> 
> I think this will cause 3 series coupe/vert buyers to pause. The new Z4 is the most stunning BMW in the fleet. It lookslike a $100k car.
> 
> Good job BMW. :thumbup:


+1 This is one really sweet looking car.


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

looks better than the car it replaces .

But this Sdrive & Xdrive crap has to go


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I like it. :eeps:


----------



## kjbrazil (Jun 7, 2008)

A couple months ago I was driving on the freeway and passed one of these being road tested. It was covered in camo so I couldn't see any details but could clearly tell it was a Z4. I tried to whip out my camera to get a picture but the driver noticed that's what I was about do and he smiled and took the next exit. Glad to see it with all the coverings off. It looks much better than the previous one.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Hot! :thumbup:


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

We've got a million new Z4 threads going, mods, can we consolidate them all into one?


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

EdCT said:


> We've got a million new Z4 threads going, mods, can we consolidate them all into one?


LOL. I never even thought to put this in the proper place. :rofl:


----------



## Spicey (Sep 9, 2007)

I like it a lot. I will hold out switching my 5 for it until after I see it in person. I have a feeling I will be trying to rationalize the switch to a less practical car at that point...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Front end looks like a Chrysler Crossfire. Swing and a miss. The old Z4 grew on me - as a coupe it was sexy. This one, with the added hardtop and the fussy front only looks really good from the 3/4 rear view.


----------



## spazmataz (Aug 6, 2006)

That looks really good. looks like a smaller version of the 6er to me!! I dont particualrly like the 6vert but this is definitely something of interest!!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

EdCT said:


> We've got a million new Z4 threads going, mods, can we consolidate them all into one?


I merged some of them ... long term we'll discuss this exclusively in the Z forum, but keeping a thread in the General BMW forum for now to give the new car some visibility.


----------



## 5150 BMW (Oct 23, 2008)

That looks freakin amazing, Where can I buy one lol


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

a nice improvement, but it will still likely be an overpriced, understeering pig


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

Alpine White or Monaco Blue makes this baby a stunner.


----------



## TMQ (Jun 3, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> a nice improvement, but it will still likely be an overpriced, understeering pig


Evidence?

In addition, what lighter weight options are out there?


----------



## Shocktopus (Nov 8, 2008)

TMQ said:


> Evidence?
> 
> In addition, what lighter weight options are out there?


For sheer roadster tossability, a Mazda Miata is pretty sweet. I've owned two and they are hella fun on the autocross track or in the twisties. The aftermarket supercharged ones are incredible, rode in one at the track. One could get a top-of-the-line Miata and have a supercharger installed for much less than a Z4.

LSD, extremely adjustable alignment (which makes a HUGE difference on them), lightweight, incredibly reliable.... what's not to like?. They really are great cars for what they are. If I was in the market for a roadster, I'd probably get one again instead of a Z4.

Haven't driven the factory turbo Miata that came out a few years ago, so don't know how good it is.


----------



## stream41 (Feb 13, 2007)

Shocktopus said:


> For sheer roadster tossability, a Mazda Miata is pretty sweet. I've owned two and they are hella fun on the autocross track or in the twisties. The aftermarket supercharged ones are incredible, rode in one at the track. One could get a top-of-the-line Miata and have a supercharger installed for much less than a Z4.
> 
> LSD, extremely adjustable alignment (which makes a HUGE difference on them), lightweight, incredibly reliable.... what's not to like?. They really are great cars for what they are. If I was in the market for a roadster, I'd probably get one again instead of a Z4.
> 
> Haven't driven the factory turbo Miata that came out a few years ago, so don't know how good it is.


Yeah.....too bad it still looks like a Mazda Miata.


----------

